# fake non staining stage not alcoholic FAKE brandy....



## crewcap (Apr 5, 2010)

hello all, 

i will be stage managing a show and it calls for brandy... I'm trying to come with a fake drink that i can create that looks like brandy that's not alcoholic and will not stain cloths do to the actors spill it on them self as part of the show... any ideas...?


----------



## Footer (Apr 5, 2010)

Apple juice is one of the default liquor substitutes.


----------



## NickVon (Apr 5, 2010)

Arizona Ice Tea 

or maybe Raspberry Cyrstal light (for a little more Red, might be to much, might also stain)


----------

